

Governments, Led by U.S., Seek More Data About Twitter Users - slerner17
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/07/31/governments-led-by-u-s-seek-more-data-about-twitter-users/?smid=tw-nytimesbits&seid=auto

======
generj
Is the easy solution to the NSA simply to use unpopular services which have
SSL?

Thus far, only established, large corporations seem to have been targeted by
the NSA, with a few exceptions. Twitter in particular has apparently been
quite resistant, but I think compliance becomes inevitable. Supposedly Qwest's
CEO was jailed for refusing call detail records, for instance:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/the-story-of-joseph-
nacchio-a...](http://www.businessinsider.com/the-story-of-joseph-nacchio-and-
the-nsa-2013-6)

I realize this wouldn't protect from individual attention.

